# Look 555 with 105



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

I've started to get an itch to test ride - possibly purchase a Look 555 with 105.. From all I could research, it looks like it's a pretty nice ride for the money. I've also heard very complimentary feedback on how Look treats their customers. Here's my history and brief background; I've been riding regularly and seriously since 2001. I'm almost 55 and started cycling to compliment my running, and to give my legs a rest. I fell in love with it, bought a cheap Trek 1000 (2003 model I think - no carbon fork...weighs about 75 lbs.) with bottom of the barrel components (Sora), then entered my first Tri. Subsequently bought a Cervelo Dual for Tris, and a Specialized Hardrock Pro for off-road training. I can't kill my Trek...it runs like a champ with basic care and maintenance. Despite lacking a real need, I've been seriously considering, over the past year, spending around $2,000 for a new road bike. There are a lot of very nice, durable road bikes for under $2400, that do not seem to be extremely "delicate." The Look 555 seems to be strong where it is important; the frame and wheels. The 105 components are adequate for me (remember, I still haven't had so much as a single problem with Sora) and I'm told that the difference between 105 and Ultegra is primarily weight. I've never owned a carbon bike, and Look has a great reputation. When I compare to other bikes around that general price point (e.g. Kestral Talon, Trek 5200, Giant TCR and OCR series, etc), it seems like the Look stands out. Is this reasoning off base or close to accurate? I do realize that the absolute bottom line is which bike fits/feels the best, and that will be the deciding factor. Any thoughts, feedback, and/or experiences would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

The 555 is probably one of the best deals in cycling right now because the '07 bikes are on closeout. We're listing them at $1850.00, and they're flying out the door. In fact, I'm not sure we have any of the 105 bikes left!

Anyway, it's a great all around frameset. It handles very well, and the geometry allows for varied positioning on the bike. Most of our customers come away from their test rides feeling like the 555 is more of a "sports car" than the other bikes they ride, but still allows them to take a less agressive position if that's to their liking. Plus, it's a Look, and just has that "Gucci Factor" that other bikes at this price point don't have. And, let's face it, because of the closeout pricing, there really aren't any bikes that truely compete with the 555 right now.

I'm sure you already know this, but I'll point it out to those who don't. The 105 bike is FULL Shimano 105. There's no parts swapping: you get the complete gruppo including brakes and crankset (compact on the 105, which is bueno). Also, Look's reputation for customer service is well-earned and, I might add, they treat their dealers as well as the consumers - something that's less and less true of other manufacturers. Their presence on this forum is an excellent example of their committment to their customers, and every manufacturer would be wise to see what they're doing right now. It's amazing how many don't get it, but Look does. I coudn't encourage you enough to buy the bike, and I don't even have one to sell to you so you know I'm not blowing smoke up your...

Good luck, and enjoy the bike!


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

The 555 is an excellent frame especially if picked up at a discount from retail. It has a bit more relaxed geometry when compared to the 585 and a bit more compliant ride. Pre 2006 555's had the better fork "hsc5". 
Look USA at the monument seems to be a very customer orientated company.
Carbon construction makes a nice bike put can be fragile / brittle when compared to other materials. Component wise I'm pretty much an admitted snob, I had DA on my 555. 

Good luck


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

I know, it's not good for me to be putting in an advertisement for my local bike shop, but I do believe they are selling a brand new 2007 555 with Ultegra for $2200. Good people.

http://eastsidecycles.com/esc_home.htm

On the right column.


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

ethanweiss90 said:


> I know, it's not good for me to be putting in an advertisement for my local bike shop, but I do believe they are selling a brand new 2007 555 with Ultegra for $2200. Good people.
> 
> http://eastsidecycles.com/esc_home.htm
> 
> On the right column.


Woaw, I would like to see those kind of prices here in Denmark.

I saw at the Eastsidecycles home page, the 595 Team white frame to $3700 and at Sale to $3000.
I can tell you guys that the requested retail price for that frame in Denmark would be approx. $4400 :mad2: 

/Roy - DK


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*Love my 555*

I built up a 555 with a full Chorus group this past winter. I've got close to 4,000 miles on it now and I love the thing. It handles superbly and is light enough for me. I have the black and grey 2006 paint scheme and it is just a really nice looking bike.
Everything went really well when building it up and the bike has just been wonderful. 
You will not be disappointed should you go with the 105 model. You're not really losing anything to Ultegra (maybe 200 grams?).
I've ridden Ti, Steel, Aluminum and Carbon in the past 18 years and for me, this carbon look is probably tied for the #1 bike I have had. The other being a Giant TCR Aluminum (Light, stiff, cheap and fast). While the Look isn't the lightest bike in the world, it is nothing to scoff at either.
Given the price point on these, I agree, they are hard to beat. You're in the same region as a Tarmac or Roubiax from Specialized or a few different Cannondale and Trek models, but the Look to me is a bit more refined. They've also been doing carbon for a very long time, you know that they know there stuff.


----------



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

*tHANKS TO ALL WHO REPLIED*

Thank you for the information and feedback. The Look 555 seems to be a solid frame and bike. I'll try to arrange a test ride and report he results. Again, it's nice to know that more experienced cyclists are willing to help a novice or inexperienced buyer. 
Again, my sincere appreciation for all the thoughts and information,
Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

*Update...*

So did you end up getting the 555? Your thoughts?


----------



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

*Look 555*

I have not as yet purchased the bike. I had the $$ to do so but that was re-directed to my son and his family when they got into a pinch. I'm still hoping that I can get a new ride but the prospects look pretty bleak for this year at the moment. I'm still really interested in that bike. I've seen them in person, but have not ridden one, and they seem like a great bike for the $.


----------



## tolleyman (Mar 21, 2007)

I purchased the 555 frame set from ediscountbike.com for $988, they were great to deal with, it arrived packed nicely and is awesome. Very pleased.


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

tolleyman said:


> I purchased the 555 frame set from ediscountbike.com for $988, they were great to deal with, it arrived packed nicely and is awesome. Very pleased.


I too purchased a LOOK frame from ediscountbike.com. I was very happy with the service and price. I bought a 565 and could not be happier. Just completed my first century on the bike. SO SMOOTH! I felt so fresh at the end; I was sprinting to the finish line. I've never been in that kind of mood after 100 miles.
Dave, I'm not familier with the 555 but rest assured if it's a LOOK frame it's worth the purchase. If you can, buy it the bike!!! You will not regret it!


----------

